
Slack introduces message buttons - ultrasaurus
https://slackhq.com/get-more-done-with-message-buttons-5fa5b283a59#.72tct7k3b
======
twic
> Approve new hires with Greenhouse

> Recruiting teams who use Greenhouse can get hiring manager approval for new
> job postings and candidate offer letters.

Sure, why not, i'll hire someone with a single click in Slack. And maybe then
post a party parrot emoji. Crushing it!

Like any messaging app, Slack has value precisely because it segregates small,
ephemeral messages from the large, persistent ones in my email. It lets me tap
into a stream of what's going on right now without obstructions. Trying to
shoehorn in these great wads of HTML which don't require immediate attention
detracts from Slack's value, rather than enhancing it.

~~~
tarr11
You assume that everyone is hiring six figure developers. If you are hiring
part time staff, at a rate of one per week, this makes a lot more sense.

Also makes sense to approve expenses. Right now all that stuff happens in
another app which sends me an email which launches a browser which asks me to
login which shows me the same button.

I actively look for SaaS apps that have slack integration.

~~~
acemtp
That's exactly why we developed Talkus (customer support 100% in slack).

We were fed up to spend our time to switch between Slack and the web app.

------
ultrasaurus
More details on their developer blog: [https://medium.com/slack-developer-
blog/message-buttons-and-...](https://medium.com/slack-developer-blog/message-
buttons-and-the-slack-api-ab938174af70#.zdhye3738)

~~~
gshulegaard
This is well worth the read thanks! I will likely experiment with this for
PUSH alerting from the web app I am working on.

Eventually we will build a Mobile application, but in the meantime this seems
like a good quick hit value add.

------
berns
Telegram has custom keyboards and they are very useful.
[https://core.telegram.org/bots#keyboards](https://core.telegram.org/bots#keyboards)

------
pbarnes_1
Can multiple people be required to click the Approve button?

That would actually be interesting.

~~~
acemtp
Yes, you can keep track of who clicked on the button and for example, if three
clicked, you remove the button. (oh oh, just thinking of a fun game...)

------
acemtp
That's really a cool feature. We are developing a help desk 100% in Slack and
try to see what we can do with these buttons:

[https://medium.com/talkus/how-the-new-slack-message-
buttons-...](https://medium.com/talkus/how-the-new-slack-message-buttons-make-
helpdesk-10x-easier-with-talkus-a1d6a86832eb#.2nnj8aju7)

------
esigler
We've been using this internally as the integration was developed. Having a
message continue to change to show updates is super useful, and is a nice way
to avoid spamming a channel with changes / cuts down on the "noise".

------
vanous
What about hardware buttons that would change behavior based on context/app
and provide the same? Nice arcade style yes/no.

I remote in often or work from different desks so this wouldn't be for me...

------
zaroth
I just hope these companies are not locked into Slack, but rather, embracing
text interfaces more broadly. It's great to implement new UIs for your product
if it means better engagement or conversion. Some of these integrations might
actually see some heavy use.

I do hope the Slack terms of service are not onerous.

------
plunchete
I think buttons adds a new whole of opportunities to Slack integrations,
straight forward interactions.

------
acemtp
Slack added a category for apps that use buttons:
[https://slack.com/apps/category/At1H7NS2KY-all-buttoned-
up](https://slack.com/apps/category/At1H7NS2KY-all-buttoned-up)

------
deathanatos
So, we use PagerDuty, which is one of the listed integrations. I just created
a test incident, but no buttons. (I've long wanted buttons on those
integrations.)

~~~
kgaines
Oh no! I'm with PagerDuty Support and we'd love to help you get your
integration up and running! Please drop us a line: support@pagerduty.com

~~~
deathanatos
Turns out we had an old version of the integration, on the Slack side.
Removing that, and adding the equivalent integration on the PagerDuty side got
it working.

Love the buttons.

------
sgt
We're using HipChat at our company, about 50 users in total. Is it worth
making the effort and migrating everyone over to Slack?

------
wpBenny
Thanks for posting this. Can wait to test it out

------
jostyee
Nice move, and it'll be better if they can make their service more stable.

------
MrQuincle
This is something I need in general! Not just within my Slack team! Would be
great!

